# Plastic hot wheel



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry guys couldn't get it to upload from my phone I know theirs a thread already but here's a new hot wheels escalade plastic body


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Sorry guys couldn't get it to upload from my phone I know theirs a thread already but here's a new hot wheels escalade plastic body


got 2...4 gear fits like a clove :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice gonna paint one whitec


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> got 2...4 gear fits like a clove :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Cool good to know that. Now I need to find one. 

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> Cool good to know that. Now I need to find one.
> 
> Dave


u want a detailed bod, gutted...just need 2 install the chassis & mounts (no got mounts) ??????

Bubba 123 :wave:

PM. Me 4 a 1 fer 1 bod trade :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Sorry guys couldn't get it to upload from my phone I know theirs a thread already but here's a new hot wheels escalade plastic body


do you want to add your pic to .... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336433&page=17 

?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's the Cadillac fleet wood custom plastic body sweet


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I just gotta ask a dumb question, is this going to be your garage thread? OR ,, are we starting another plastic diecast thread? Do you really think we need two? The older one is already a sticky! Just asking .................. pig


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Here's the Cadillac fleet wood custom plastic body sweet


that might be a slimeline chassis project (??) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the caddy is cool looking but it is very narrow , I looked at the metal version of it, but I didn't buy it..
I don't know if a slimline chassis will even fit it..


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry guys my computers toast so I was just uploading here I could not figure out how to do it on the other thread my apologies ford close this thread I will have a new computer shortly and will not need to do this again my apologies.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Just for future help how would I post those pics on other thread using my I phone again thanks guys


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Last post promise Jim I was considering cutting it down the middle some how


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mega-G chassis are slim, but are too fast for T-Jet guys. As for post with I-phone i don't know how that works, but I would think it should be the same regardless of which thread you are in.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Looks doable from here...*



JONNYSLOTS said:


> Here's the Cadillac fleet wood custom plastic body sweet


I'd check the original Aurora four gear chassis before anything. 

1.Fairly narrow across the comm. pit, as there are no basket handles.

2. Chassis is tubbed @ rear to allow the fat rears; so ya use narrower wheels behind under the skirt. 

3. Divorce the front axle. Standard fare for long bodies.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Johnny, 

I upload my photos to Photobucket which gives you the choice to copy the URL for an Image already in image tags. 

Then you just hit paste in your post on here and there will be your image.


----------

